# Success Story - Thank You!



## StickMan1 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you, all of you, who regularly peruse the TAM forums helping lost, broken strangers like me. Four years have passed since you all helped me start to not only fix my marriage, but more importantly helped me find my manhood again! 

My long story can be found here... 'Short-Term' Text Flirting - Talk About Marriage 

I'm happy to report that four years later my marriage is better than it ever was. At the risk of sounding sexist, I can honestly say the single biggest factor for where my wife and I are today is me being a MAN. Being a ****, wishy-washy, a doormat, etc. as a way of keeping your wife happy and faithful does not work. Setting boundaries, leading the family, surprising your wife, staying physically and mentally strong, all while treating her with respect and love DO work. 

There's a lot more I could say, and many of those who helped me may not even be around here anymore, but I just wanted to stop by quick to say thanks. I'm 180 degrees different than I was four years ago, and my marriage cannot thank you enough. 

Take care!



Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

That's good to know!


----------



## StickMan1 (Dec 15, 2012)

You were one of them, Matt! Good to see you're still here doing good work 👍

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Congratulations, Stick! I'm so very happy for you!*


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I remember you Stick. You were suave, and insightful and had a great head of hair.....


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Stick have you ever heard from the guy again after that? Looking back now 4 years.....does she fully understand where you were coming from...? And lastly did you ever divulge hoe you acquired the texts from?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

StickMan1 said:


> You were one of them, Matt! Good to see you're still here doing good work 👍
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Thank you! That's good to know.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

StickMan1 said:


> ... I can honestly say the single biggest factor for where my wife and I are today is me being a MAN. Being a ****, wishy-washy, a doormat, etc. as a way of keeping your wife happy and faithful does not work.


Of course it doesn't work. What woman can actually respect a panty-waist like that?

Yet, they're _everywhere_.

Good for you.


----------



## drifter777 (Nov 25, 2013)

It's nice to see that BH can recover & be happy in his marriage after living through the hell of wife's cheating. Tell me - how did you get past the sex?


----------



## StickMan1 (Dec 15, 2012)

Xenote said:


> Stick have you ever heard from the guy again after that? Looking back now 4 years.....does she fully understand where you were coming from...? And lastly did you ever divulge hoe you acquired the texts from?


I have heard from the guy again, yes. Remember, he lives halfway across the country. It took over a year for the fog to completely lift for my wife. Once there, she 100% understood where I was coming from, and still does. This is key. The fog HAS to be lifted for any real progress to take place, in my experience anyway.

Finally, yes, I did wind up divulging how I got the info I did. We're in a much better place now. She thanks me all the time, indirectly, for having the balls to step up for our marriage. It's crazy, she was almost kind of screaming for that through her actions, but I would never tell her that. 😊

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## StickMan1 (Dec 15, 2012)

drifter777 said:


> It's nice to see that BH can recover & be happy in his marriage after living through the hell of wife's cheating. Tell me - how did you get past the sex?


In our case, there was no sex. It was an emotional situation I was dealing with via texting, etc. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Stickman, congrats! I'm glad you got through this and are in a good place.


----------



## StickMan1 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thor said:


> Stickman, congrats! I'm glad you got through this and are in a good place.


Thanks! I like to consider myself a good objective ear if someone needs one. I don't have all the answers, nobody does, but I want to help. Hit me up if you need some words of advice/encouragement. Really. Do it.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

